# My Fx3



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, I got my FX3 and went out the very next weekend (sunday), walked in a bit, found a little hill and sat up. If I was smart I would have set up for more range. But Used the Coyote Locator, and got an answer, and they were on their way (got quiet).

I switched to Jackrabbit Distress and let it rub with the Jack in the Box doing its thing. In about 5 minutes I had a crow messing with the JIB (I wanted to shoot that dumb thing so bad), but while the crow was distracting me a yote popped over the hill and I think he picked up my scent, and took off. As the newbie that I am I did not want him to escape, and I ended up popping off 9 rounds with in a second or two (did I really do that? That was dumb). So I guess I really educated him really good, and he educated me. After that I sent me FX3 in to get upgraded to the FX5, and will just think about next time, besides I will have 100 sounds when I am done, to uneducate that darn yote!

What ya think? I think that FoxPro is AWESOME!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Keep on trying and you'll get them eventually.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

after you get an answer from yotes what is the appropriate way to react.. should you stop calling or try to keep them answering.. I persoanlly had a bucnh of yotes answer me so i kept doing the pup yips in distress... they answered one more time then never said another word.. and never came in...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

One rule I go by when using coyote vocalizations is LESS IS MORE. It is possible to overcall. There are a lot of other variables...territorial boundaries, age and gender of the coyote in question, etc. that I am still learning about. Someone else might be able to answer this more for you.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i don't call too much. i like to keep them searching for me. especially if i am using the coyote sounds. make them take their time coming in so you have more opportunity to get a shot. they will slow down when they get closer and give you a lot of shots usually.

i usually call for two or three howls, then give them about five minutes. then go to pup distress for a minute or so, wait for five... then go to the rabbit blues, two minutes or so, wait five....

a lot of guys in here, so you will have a lot of opinions. just try a lot of different tactics and see which one works for you.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

I think this one would of came in slower, but the hill that he popped over was only 30-40 yards and he never put on the brakes, I got so excited I forgot to bark at him to stop him, brain just shut down on me, did a major Duhhhhhhh!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think you have to tell them a story. What's going on out there now? Well, young males are dispersing. To me that means conflict with the young fellows and the old alpha males. I will start with a high pitched howl. A few minutes later another high pitched howl. A few minutes later a pup in distress (young guy getting his but kicked). Then a few minutes after that a deeper dominant, I hope good imitation of a dominant male. 
This takes time, but your going to spend it calling, or walking, or looking for another spot so you might as well put a half hour into it. They often come sneaking in so keep the downwind area open on your setup. If they come into the open shoot them. If they don't they have to come closer before identifying you. After 20 minutes I will go to the rabbit.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Varmintz

I know how you felt. My brain shut down on me last year during a predator tournament. My partner called a coyote to within 20 yards of me. It was running in and I didn't bark at it either (after reminding Derek to do that before every stand that day!) I missed a running shot at 20 yards with a scoped .243. That coyote would have put us in the prize money. I felt like crap but moreso for letting my partner down. I actually had nightmares about it for a week or so! LOL


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

The worst part of it I could not get the coyote scoped, for some reason all I seen was prarie, and it was on 3x, bust have been one small yote....


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

I love the FX3... you have to be up higher then the caller for the best range...thats what I've found...I just wish the FX3 was compatible with the FX5 remote...thats one awsome remote :sniper:


----------

